# The National Shrine



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The guide says the face of Jesus is seven feet tall!



















The creation. If you look carefully in the dark area at lower left, you see a representation of a DNA molecule!

More later, plus some meetup pics!


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous pictures!


----------

